# Insulation around chimney?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Guess the building inspector as not needed on this job.
There was suppose to be at least a 2" from the chimney to any combustible material.
Just shoot some fire rated expanding foam in the gaps. Large gaps you can use unfaced fiberglass.


----------



## bikerider138 (Oct 30, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Guess the building inspector as not needed on this job.
> There was suppose to be at least a 2" from the chimney to any combustible material.
> Just shoot some fire rated expanding foam in the gaps. Large gaps you can use unfaced fiberglass.


 Thank you, Joe


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Use some Roxul on the chimney and seal the gaps as Joe said. Hopefully you got the chimney flashing and roof leak fixed?


----------



## bikerider138 (Oct 30, 2010)

Windows on Wash said:


> Use some Roxul on the chimney and seal the gaps as Joe said. Hopefully you got the chimney flashing and roof leak fixed?




Yes, thankfully the previous owner took care of the leak.


----------

